# New guy from Northern Michigan



## TomCrump (Aug 11, 2019)

I've been a grill guy for years, but I am new to smoking. My present cooker is a Dyna-Glo vertical offset, which has taught me a lot. 

The biggest lesson learned, is that I have much to learn. 

Recent cooks include a couple meat loafs, chuck roast and a full packer brisket. Ribs seem to pose the largest problems for me.

It's all fun, though. I love to tend the fire and the aroma of the smoke. I hope to learn a lot from the forum members, and to eventually be able to post a few useful suggestions.

One thing that I have learned, is that I enjoy smoking meat, and I will be doing this for years to come. To that end, I have a Yoder Wichita on order, with a promised delivery date of early September.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Aug 11, 2019)

Welcome to the addiction from Middle TN!


----------



## TomCrump (Aug 11, 2019)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> Welcome to the addiction from Middle TN!



Thanks !

I'm familiar with addictions. I also fly RC airplanes. LOL


----------



## drdon (Aug 11, 2019)

Friendly Florida Welcome. Pull up a chair and understand you got it right. We ALL got a lot to learn. Its' an adventure......not a destination.


----------



## oddegan (Aug 11, 2019)

Welcome from the big city of Fremont Mi.


----------



## TomCrump (Aug 11, 2019)

Thanks, guys. I've spent the evening enjoying the site. 

oddegan, I'm from Traverse City.

TC is the home of cherry and apple orchards. My wife found an orchard owner that sells apple and cherry for smoking wood. 

He promises delivery before my new smoker is scheduled to arrive.


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 11, 2019)

Welcome to the party!! Post up pics when that new smoker arrives.


----------



## JCAP (Aug 11, 2019)

Welcome welcome! It’s the best place to learn!


----------



## oddegan (Aug 11, 2019)

We are also in the middle of orchard country. My wife's dad farmed apples and cherries for years. I have more fruit wood than I will ever be able to burn. That's a good thing!


----------



## Fueling Around (Aug 11, 2019)

TomCrump said:


> ...
> The biggest lesson learned, is that I have much to learn.
> ...
> One thing that I have learned, is that I enjoy smoking meat, and I will be doing this for years to come. To that end, I have a Yoder Wichita on order, with a promised delivery date of early September.


I think daveomak sums it up really well "*When I got here I was a dummy...I learned quite a bit...I am still a dummy...only smarter.."*

You have definitely got the disease by jumpig to the Yoder.
I'll probably never get there.  Wife doesn't like my smoked meats.


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 12, 2019)

Welcome to the site, glad to have ya join the fun.

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 12, 2019)

Welcome to SMF!
Glad to have you join us!
Al


----------



## TomCrump (Aug 12, 2019)

Thanks for the warm welcome guys ! 

I'm gonna like it here !!!


----------



## martin1950 (Aug 12, 2019)

ALL OF THE ABOVE!!!!! That's a mighty fine stick burner you've ordered. You're going to have to post a lot of pictures, have a lot of fun.
from Hartford. MI.


----------



## TomCrump (Aug 12, 2019)

Thanks ! I'll post pics, for sure.


----------



## JC in GB (Aug 13, 2019)

Welcome from Wisconsin.


----------



## Danno44 (Aug 14, 2019)

Welcome fellow Michigander!   Live downstate but cottage up your way (about 30 miles east on 72/612).


----------



## b-one (Aug 14, 2019)

Welcome to SMF! I bet that Yoder will be awesome!


----------



## TomCrump (Aug 15, 2019)

Thanks guys !

We used to live off of 612, on Crawford Lake. We live off of 72/31, now, just outside of Traverse City.

I'm looking forward to the Yoder. The waiting process is killing me. LOL

A couple chuck roast will go on the Dyna-Glo, this weekend. It'll help ease the pain. LOL


----------



## Danno44 (Aug 15, 2019)

TomCrump said:


> Thanks guys !
> 
> We used to live off of 612, on Crawford Lake. We live off of 72/31, now, just outside of Traverse City.



Small world, I’m on Crawford lake!


----------



## TomCrump (Aug 15, 2019)

Small world, indeed.


----------



## TomCrump (Aug 18, 2019)

Friday was a day of "projects".

I fired up the smoker and threw in 3 chuck roasts. While they were cooking, I installed an umbrella to protect the smoker, and me, if it rains.

Turned out that I needed it, later that same day. An unexpected shower hit us before the cook was completed.


----------



## martin1950 (Aug 18, 2019)

That's why both of my smokers live in the garage.


----------



## TomCrump (Aug 18, 2019)

I can't store my smoker in my garage. That's where one of my other hobbies resides. My RC airplanes fill it to the max.


----------

